
How to master Minecraft? - iyogeshjoshi
Hi, yesterday only I started playing minecraft, but since I&#x27;m new to it I keep on dying whenever it&#x27;s night there and it&#x27;s really embarrassing, can someone give me some tips or tricks or some url where I can find and learn on how to master Minecraft.
======
omgmog
[https://minecraft.net/game/howtoplay](https://minecraft.net/game/howtoplay)

At night time, dig a hole and wait for the sun to rise.

